# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Debian GNU/Linux 4 Etch

## Leonhart

Появилось желание опробывать попавший в руки дистр. Дебиана.
Почитал литературу, пособия по установке и т.п. установил (вроде бы успешно), в конце установки комп выплюнул диск и сказал что нужно сделать рестарт чтоб загрузится в свежеустановленную систему.
Но после перезагрузки, монитор гаснет и пишет "Превышена Частота"....
Монитор поддерживает максимум 85Гц.
Где-то в нэте нашел пособие по конфигурации "xserver-xorg", пробывал несколько раз, но при загрузке вылетает ошибка "Не верные настройки конфигурации xserver-xorg" и т.п....
Есть возможность работать в консоли....
Помогите плиз... Неделю уже бьюсь...

----------


## Leonhart

Уже не нужно. Разобрался.

----------


## Leonhart

2 недели уже перюсь с Wi-Fi подключением.
Debian Etch 4 2.6.18. Broadcom 4318 (Asus WL-138GE). Загнал родной драйвер в чёрный список, подключил через NDISWrapper. Карта, вроде, как встала ....



> bcmwl5 : driver installed
>         device (14E4:4318) present (alternative driver: bcm43xx)


И даже в какой-то момент после перезагрузки заработал NetworkManager, но после рестарта уснул на совсем.
В системе определилась как eth1
Светодиод молчит, но эфир сканирует - находит домашнюю сеть...
Как настроить нормально? Кривые дрова(с оф сайта последней версии)? В гугле ничего не нарыл...

----------


## Leonhart

Пля...
Забыл отписаться.
Победилось снесением настроек в свойствах подключения карты. Тогда NetworkManager сразу видит беспроводную сеть и желает присовокупиться к ней.... Х.З. глюки....((((

----------


## Robert2

Плз отпиши, как справился с превышенной частотой.

----------


## Leonhart

*Robert2*
Загружаешься с со второй опции в ГРУВ'е (что-то вроде защитного режима)
Он просит тебя ввести пароль *рута*.
_Если систему ставил "ПО УМОЛЧАНИЮ" то Х-сервер уже должен быть установлен._
Его нужно перенастроить:

*dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg*

     запускается что-то типа мастера настройки (а может действительно мастер), по типу "вопрос-ответ".

Чего он там спрашивает - я уже не помню.
По этому поводу пошарься в инэте, но в принципе там ничего сложного нет, если чего-то не понял лучше оставь без изменений.
В конце предложит выбрать разрешение экрана, частоту и глубину цвета.

Если после конфигурации и перезагрузки вылетит что-то вроде:

_Fatal server error_ или _xserver-xorg не смог запуститься_

То всё по новой с различными вариантами, какими точно уже даже не вспомню.

Дерзай....)))))

----------


## Leonhart

а вместе с дистром Дебиана разве дополнительных дисков не шло? на них всё есть, ну или почти всё если только ты не собираешься использовать последние версии программ.

----------


## Неадекватный

:) Ребят, 4 и 5 версии как бы уже устаревают... тут в этом месяце планируется релиз 6-ой версии ;) Да и убунта тоже в апреле выйдет =) Практически одинаковы два этих дистра, так что подождите =) Поставите новенькое =) багов будет поменьше я думаю т.к. версии LTS очень стабильны =)

----------


## Leonhart

*Неадекватный*

И как будет выглядеть процесс обновления?
Чот не хочется сносить всю систему.

----------


## Хранитель_

> :) Ребят, 4 и 5 версии как бы уже устаревают... тут в этом месяце планируется релиз 6-ой версии ;) Да и убунта тоже в апреле выйдет =) Практически одинаковы два этих дистра, так что подождите =) Поставите новенькое =) багов будет поменьше я думаю т.к. версии LTS очень стабильны =)


И что? Кто тебе мешает обновится с 4-й или 5-й до 6-й? Не вижу смысла обновляться. На работе стоит сервак на дебиане 4-м и прекрасно уже два года как работает.

----------

